# DSDS-Zweite Sarah Kreuz ist Mama geworden



## Stefan102 (23 Dez. 2011)

​
Bald startet die neunte Staffel der Castingshow Deutschland sucht den Superstar und es wird mit Sicherheit wieder einiges auf die Ohren geben, ob nun im positiven oder im negativen Sinne. In diesem Jahr stand Pietro Lombardi (19) ganz oben auf dem Treppchen und tourt seither mit Freundin und Vize-Gewinnerin Sarah Engels (19) durchs Land. Auch der Vorjahreszweite, Menowin Fröhlich (24), ist frisch aus dem Knast entlassen und hat passend zur Weihnachtszeit eine neue Single am Start. Und noch eine Zweitplatzierte hat jetzt ihr Comeback angekündigt.

Sarah Kreuz (22) will es auch endlich wieder wissen und als Sängerin von sich reden machen. Außerdem hat sie noch eine große Neuigkeit für alle parat. Seit fünf Monaten ist sie stolze Mama des kleinen Joels. Der ist auch ein Grund, warum Mutti jetzt wieder durchstarten will, wie sie RTL erklärte: „Ich liebe die Musik, ich brauche die Musik und mein Kleiner, der soll auch wissen, dass ich eine Sängerin bin, dass ich Musik machen will. Ich wünsch mir schon, dass er damit irgendwie aufwächst.“ Die Überraschung ist Sarah wirklich geglückt, denn dass sie jetzt Mutter ist, wusste lange Zeit kaum einer. Nachdem sie 2009 zusammen mit Daniel Schuhmacher (24) im DSDS-Finale stand und den zweiten Platz belegte, veröffentlichte sie noch im gleichen Jahr ihr Debütalbum „One Moment in Time“. Danach wurde es allerdings sehr ruhig um die Sängerin.

Seit Anfang Dezember kann man Sarahs neuestes Werk „You are my Angel“ runterladen. Wen sie damit meint, dürfte mehr als klar sein. „Der Kleine, der macht mich einfach glücklich. Wenn ich ihn nur anschaue, strahlt mein Herz Freude aus. Aber nur Hausfrau und Mama sein? Nein. Wenn, dann will ich eine Supermama sein und nebenbei noch Musik machen, Erfolg haben“, erklärte sie. Wir wünschen der stolzen Mama alles Gute und hoffen, dass sich ihre Karriere-Wünsche 2012 erfüllen. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## SinTo (7 Feb. 2012)

das freut mich 
ich hoffe du machst noch mehr music! <3


----------

